#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Macro to paste Dashboard charts and data in powerpoint

## johnygaddar

Hi All

I am back once again in need of your help.

This time I am trying to automate our dashboard. :Wink: 

I want to create macro which should paste charts and data to the the existing dashboard ppt file. (Macro should pick up powerpoint file from given path or it should ask for a path through a input box). 

Before, pasting the data in powerpoint, it should delete previous data from powerpoint.  (Reason I want macro to save data in existing file is, we have company specific template which should be used only)

There are total 3 slides which has different charts and data.  I am attaching excel file and powerpoint Images file which is quite similar to the original dashboard. I have ensured that all details (CHARTS AND DATA RANGES) in the excel file are similar to the original dashboard ranges, so that it makes easy for you to understand my concern. I would appreciate if you could help me in automating this.

Waiting eagerly for your urgent reply. :Cool: 

Thanks to you in advance.

----------

